# Shock absorber generates electricity .......



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/90102-shock-absorber-generates-electricity-when-it-hits-a-bump

The good part of this new idea> the car's shocks generate some power while you hit bumps in the road...

The bad is probably that you'd need a wheel alignment every 1,000 miles.... who knows maybe not!

Where I live I could power the entire car just on the streets I drive everyday


----------

